# WNY Rentals avail. thru PAYPAL



## Citytow

We would be interested in hauling units up there . we would need funds thru PAYPAL before departure .
prices reflect portal to portal hauling (delivery)& 5k gal.off road fuel truck.

(2) 924k loaders w/3 yd. bucket.... min. 1 week rental w/operator -40 hrs $10,000.00 ea.
w/ 12' plow boxes ....add $8000. ea.

(3)1 ton p/ups w/92 Vees ... min.1 week rental w/operator -40 hrs $5000 ea.

serious inquires only


----------



## Citytow

just need I 90 to open


----------



## mtnbktrek

Good luck w those prices lol


----------



## peteo1

I'm seriously inquiring why you feel the need to price gouge. You're nuts if you think anyone is going to pay those prices


----------



## JustJeff

I saw his post on someone else's thread and thought the same thing as you Peteo!. I wanted to say something there, but didn't want to start a pissing match. I can definitely understand making a profit, but not such gouging.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

The thing is someone will rent them use them document it and once the storm is over ****s gonna hit the fan!!


----------



## Whiffyspark

I think they're somewhat reasonable. $125 an hour for a truck and 225 for a loader is normal. Plus transport and fuel costs for him , yeah he's in the ball park


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Plus operator costs.... Lodging food.... It adds up quick ....


----------



## JustJeff

He's claiming on another thread that he's rented his two loaders. Actually, the truck prices are very good after doing the math. But a loader with pusher at 450.00 per hour?


----------



## Earthscapes

His prices are not bad, but the pusher boxes and 1ton trucks are useless. There are 980 cats buried to the bumpers all over the place.


----------



## mtnbktrek

They offered me $125 perhr loader 3yd min and $75 for tri axle said u have to run 24 hrs a day- treacle price is very low I was gunna go but couldn't get trip permit in time - doubt that philly clown got those prices


----------



## Citytow

not getting anything right now . were at flying j on 77 next to 90 in pembroke . this site dont have a mobile app , cant upload any pixys . got 3 feet here , lot has a slushy 2''. nice work actually . 
anyways , west bound is closed until they clear it . could be a month the way these clowns are . , anyone know a detour into orchard park ?
need to be at erie comm college asap. 33, 20 are closed . the meters ticking , i got a convoy here , im down 2k and climbing . this just may turn into a site seeing tour . [email protected]#$%^&* 

is there any more water left in that fn lake wtf?


----------



## IPLOWSNO

First time you seen real snow lol

Can you get over onto 104? Not sure where exit 77 is 104 will go all the way too buffalo though

They are unloading at Darien lake and plowing their way in from what I heard!!!


----------



## mtnbktrek

Citytow;1874650 said:


> not getting anything right now . were at flying j on 77 next to 90 in pembroke . this site dont have a mobile app , cant upload any pixys . got 3 feet here , lot has a slushy 2''. nice work actually .
> anyways , west bound is closed until they clear it . could be a month the way these clowns are . , anyone know a detour into orchard park ?
> 
> need to be at erie comm college asap. 33, 20 are closed . the meters ticking , i got a convoy here , im down 2k and climbing . this just may turn into a site seeing tour . [email protected]#$%^&*
> 
> is there any more water left in that fn lake wtf?


All roads closed another reason I didn't go

Lol all that $ and no map?


----------



## Citytow

Whiffyspark;1873884 said:


> I think they're somewhat reasonable. $125 an hour for a truck and 225 for a loader is normal. Plus transport and fuel costs for him , yeah he's in the ball park


not quite yet ,although i was able to borrow 2 plows for the cats. may be a bust national guard is here and were all waiting to get into town .this place is jambed packed out onto Allegheny Road

never seen our paypal acct get that high LOL. may have to refund the way this is going .. anyways were all chompin at the bit


----------



## Citytow

IPLOWSNO;1874671 said:


> First time you seen real snow lol
> 
> Can you get over onto 104? Not sure where exit 77 is 104 will go all the way too buffalo though
> 
> They are unloading at Darien lake and plowing their way in from what I heard!!!


were told we aint seen nothin yet . this is the most Iv ever seen . were told not to travel backroads , they said where your stuck is where youll stay , and if they do decide to come , we get fined $$$$$


----------



## Citytow

mtnbktrek;1874677 said:


> All roads closed another reason I didn't go
> 
> Lol all that $ and no map?


map ? got gps on phones . roads are closed einstein


----------



## Citytow

giving us a hard time with our fuel truck , permits and such . figure theyd amend it for state of emergency


----------



## Citytow

nap time . fill you clowns in around 4-5. if everthing goes right , we ll be working atleast til dirtybird day . eagles are on !


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Have fun city tow!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

And the snow is amazing isn't it!!! It's better of your on a Sled though lol


----------



## Brian Young

I'll give ya an A for effort but even a little planning goes a long way! When we went to Baltimore and NYC we planned it for a day, had routes, back up routes, contacts from the State Emergency Mng. etc. we just didn't hook up the trailers and go. Finding contact numbers from emergency mng, routes and or escorts would have been one of the first things I would have done. Wish I could take my team up but getting nuisance snow and lake effect tomorrow. As far as prices...it's all worth what people are willing to pay I guess but like someone said it's all good now but when this is all said and over Im sure there will be guys who thought they're going to be making bank not make anything or just break even. Good luck!


----------



## mtnbktrek

Brian Young;1874840 said:


> I'll give ya an A for effort but even a little planning goes a long way! When we went to Baltimore and NYC we planned it for a day, had routes, back up routes, contacts from the State Emergency Mng. etc. we just didn't hook up the trailers and go. Finding contact numbers from emergency mng, routes and or escorts would have been one of the first things I would have done. Wish I could take my team up but getting nuisance snow and lake effect tomorrow. As far as prices...it's all worth what people are willing to pay I guess but like someone said it's all good now but when this is all said and over Im sure there will be guys who thought they're going to be making bank not make anything or just break even. Good luck!


Lol you are 100% right - I was thinking he was gunna have trouble w that fuel tanker well


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Just be careful on pricing people will pay and when it's over is when they investigat price gouging!!

It put a local guy out of business during the ice storm over generators!

Look on Craigslist you will see ads soon enough!! Better yet you put and ad saying where you are and work your way around


----------



## Citytow

Brian Young;1874840 said:


> I'll give ya an A for effort but even a little planning goes a long way! When we went to Baltimore and NYC we planned it for a day, had routes, back up routes, contacts from the State Emergency Mng. etc. we just didn't hook up the trailers and go. Finding contact numbers from emergency mng, routes and or escorts would have been one of the first things I would have done. Wish I could take my team up but getting nuisance snow and lake effect tomorrow. As far as prices...it's all worth what people are willing to pay I guess but like someone said it's all good now but when this is all said and over Im sure there will be guys who thought they're going to be making bank not make anything or just break even. Good luck!


in the next lifetime , NO PARTNERS . he's just just full of bright ideas . gotta give him some credit , he has been very successful over the years taking an awful lot of "risks" .

he said he'll take care of the meals during this roadtrip . he does have connections here in wny or i wouldnt be here freezing my testicles off . i was just hunting in sullivan county a few days ago, relaxed and enjoying myself ....until he seen $$$$$$:laughing: and i see 
.
thanks B


----------



## Citytow

IPLOWSNO;1874868 said:


> Just be careful on pricing people will pay and when it's over is when they investigat price gouging!!
> 
> It put a local guy out of business during the ice storm over generators!
> 
> Look on Craigslist you will see ads soon enough!! Better yet you put and ad saying where you are and work your way around


i cant get any sleep here . keep having to move sh!t around this lot for more trucks coming in .

no gouging here . just our rates that were already securely submitted thru paypal. we dont turn keys here for anyone unless there is a draw or something down . legit businesses . we qualify them .......:laughing:


----------



## Brian Young

A piece of advise which helped us out A TON is try to get a map of the area your doing, whether it be a college or properties, try google maps and zoom in as much as possible cuz running into sh!t hurts and taking out a fire hydrant can be bad too,lol Good luck brother!


----------



## Citytow

ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT MILTON CAT IN BATAVIA ? WE GONNA NEED FILTERS !!!! dirty diesel 

IS BATAVIA EVEN OPEN ?? i gotta get some sleep . these peeps are driving me to crack open ..... im riding shotgun from now on .LOL


----------



## Citytow

cutting edges are brand new , on buckets and blades . yeak , i can see it now hydrant escavating .
lifting/ relocating VW's , cyclone fence relocatiopn , curb removal , 
like i say its not a plow , but a metal detecting sod puller


----------



## Brian Young

Citytow;1874911 said:


> cutting edges are brand new , on buckets and blades . yeak , i can see it now hydrant escavating .
> lifting/ relocating VW's , cyclone fence relocatiopn , curb removal ,
> like i say its not a plow , but a metal detecting sod puller


When we were in NYC I saw a huge Deawoo loader drive over a, or what used to be a Ford Taurus then the same loader scooped up a 4 wheeled something all as their Mayor stood there *****ing *****ing why our skid steers were there,lol


----------



## MatthewG

Reading the commentary, I feel like I'm in a war.


----------



## iluvscag

If you could send me some pics to my email of all your cats and the blocked off roads. Would love to see it....


----------

